# Cormoran CP 6000 Coastal Power zum Schnäppchenpreis



## Trollingshop (5. Oktober 2007)

*




*



www.trollingshop.de


*Cormoran CP 6000 Coastal Power*








Super preiswerte und super starke Aluminium Pilk- und Meeresrolle mit Powergetriebe,Aluminium Spule und CNC gefräster Aluminiumkurbel. Das komplette Gehäuse und der Rotor sind aus verwindungsfestem Aluminium gefertigt, die Aluminiumspule sitzt auf einer besonders starken Achse. Die CP 6000 Coastal Power besitzt keine einstellbare Rücklaufsperre, sondern ein permanentes wirkendes Multi Stop System, das jegliche Überbelastung vom Getriebe fernhält.
4 Stainless Steel Stahlkugellager
Powergetriebe
Aluminium Weitwurfspule
CNC gefräste Aluminiumkurbel
Permanent wirkende Multi Stop Rücklaufsperre
Grosses Anti-Twist Schnurlaufröllchen
Longlife Bügelfeder
Soft Touch Kurbelknauf
Übersetzung 4.2:1
Schnurfassung 260m/0.40mm
Gewicht 660g
2 Jahre Garantie
     Sonderpreis nur 39,95 €




​


----------

